# Critique My Diet



## atm-12 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi,

I am looking to create a diet to help me loose weight. Heres what I have come up with so far:

*Monday*

*
*Breakfast - 1 x Crunchy Nut

Lunch - 1 x Jacket Potato and Tuna, 1 x Apple

Snack - 1 x Banana

Dinner - 1 x Pasta and Tomato Sauce

*Tuesday*

*
*Breakfast - 1 x Crunchy Nut

Lunch - 1 x Jacket Potato, Beans and Cheese, 1 x Banana

Snack - 1 x Apple

Dinner - 1 x Quorn, Pea's and Mashed Potato

*
Wednesday*

*
*Breakfast - 1 x Crunchy Nut

Lunch - 1 x Tuna Panini, 1 x Apple, 1 x Yohgurt

Snack - 1 x Banana

Dinner - 1 x Jacket Potato, Peas, Vegie Sausage

*Thursday*

*
*Breakfast - 1 x Crunchy Nut

Lunch - 1 x Jacket Potato, Beans and Cheese, 1 x Apple

Snack - 1 x Banana

Dinner - 1 x Tuna Panini

*
Friday*Breakfast - 1 x Crunchy Nut

Lunch - 1 x Jacket Potato and Tuna, 1 x Apple

Snack - 1 x Banana

Dinner - 1 x Pasta and Tomato Sauce

*Saturday*

*
*Breakfast - 1 x Crunchy Nut

Lunch - 1 x Beans on Toast, 1 x Apple

Snack - 1 x Banana

Dinner - 1 x Quorn, Pea's and Mashed Potato

*Sunday*

*
*Breakfast - 1 x Crunchy Nut

Lunch - 1 x Tuna Panini, 1 x Banana

Snack - 1 x Apple

Dinner - 1 x Jacket Potato, Peas, Vegie Sausage

I am a total newbie to this but I have picked the healthiest food I eat and put it into this.

I am pretty much a vegetarian because I do not eat much meat at all.

Please tell me things to improve because like I said, I am a complete newbie.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

atm-12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking to create a diet to help me loose weight. Heres what I have come up with so far:
> 
> ...


 1 nut does not seem a lot for breakfast :biggrin1:


----------



## atm-12 (Nov 7, 2007)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> 1 nut does not seem a lot for breakfast :biggrin1:


Joker lol


----------



## atm-12 (Nov 7, 2007)

I just realised this is in the ladies section and I'm a guy, so will a mod please move it to the appropriate section.

Thanks.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You need more protein in that diet, you will be most likely defficient in B-12 as well as creatine.

Select some protein sources.


----------



## atm-12 (Nov 7, 2007)

I am looking to loose weight not gain weight, I think you have mis read the post.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sorry, just moved it.


----------



## atm-12 (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

atm-12 said:


> I am looking to loose weight not gain weight, I think you have mis read the post.


well you'll look excellent losing weight and eating no protein mate, nice going, keep it up. 

Im summising if you've come on a bodybuilding forum then you train and so want to lose weight to look leaner? Is that the case or are you quite overweight and looking to lose a lot of fat?


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

You need to eat every 2-3 hours to keep your metabolism going.

Aim to be around 500 calories deficit per day and have 6 small meals a day. Eat low G.I (glycemic index) foods like a bowl of porridge for brekkie. Plenty of fresh fruit, lots of veg. Keep your carbs low. And minimal/no processed foods.

Make sure you get enough protein in your diet.

Drink plenty of water and green tea.

And plenty of cardio. Tabatas and Hiit (high intensity interval training) as you can.

I've lost 10lb since the 1st of Oct with this approach. Good luck.


----------



## atm-12 (Nov 7, 2007)

> Im summising if you've come on a bodybuilding forum then you train and so want to lose weight to look leaner? Is that the case or are you quite overweight and looking to lose a lot of fat?


I used to train, nothing serious much but I am looking to start training again. In the period I wasn't training I put on quite a bit of weight which I'd like to lose before I start training again.



> well you'll look excellent losing weight and eating no protein mate, nice going, keep it up


I'm pretty confused about that, were you being sarcastic?



> Aim to be around 500 calories deficit per day


What do you mean by this?

Thanks for the help so far guys.


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

What is your height, how much do you weigh and what are your targets?


----------



## atm-12 (Nov 7, 2007)

I am around 5ft 11 and weight 154lb.

I am looking to get to around 130lb and see how that goes.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

at 5'11 and 154lbs mate surely you can't be that fat tbh, I was at that weight around 5 yrs ago after stopping training for a few years and I was always fairly lean.

I think its more than possible to lean up whilst adding some muscle aswell mate, its more than doable IMO.


----------



## atm-12 (Nov 7, 2007)

I do seem to have quite a bit of fat on me. I will post a photo soon as possible.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

TBH m8 if you want to lose weight like other people have told you i would eat protein one way or the other in your diet as even though your losing weight this will help keep your original muscle, not only that protein helps slow the digestion of carbs according to muscle and fitness mag which will again lower the GI of the foods that your eating, which will stop your insulin being spiked as much thus resulting in more fat being burned rather than being stored!

As for your diet for breakfast try having something as wholesome as oats which is lower in GI and will keep you fuller for longer also!

Again with one of your meals you said that you would be having jacket potato beans and cheese, with this i presume you mean having baked beans e.g Heinz or something TBH i would avoid these as even though beans their self are good for you the sauce they are in is not it has a lot of sugar and also added salt which you want to stay away from as sugar turns to fat and salt also attracts fat also plus cheese is not the best to be having if you want to lose weight!

Like already said on this post i would avoid having all the processed foods that you mentioned as nearly all if not all of these processed foods contain hidden salt and also sugars which in no case will help you lose weight and even if they don't because they are processed that means they will be higher in the GI which again will spike your insulin levels and again make your body hold any fats!

Also try foods that will speed up your natural metabolism like chillies, black pepper, green tea, garlic and other things http://www.weightlossresources.co.uk/calories/burning_calories/boost_metabolism.htm

http://www.reallifechanges.com/foodposters/pages/fatblockernew.html

Just have a quick read you may find them useful!


----------



## atm-12 (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks I'll take a look now!


----------



## atm-12 (Nov 7, 2007)

So I've had a read.

Would porridge for breakfast be better than cereal?

Should I swap the baked beans and cheese for tuna?

Is it neccesary to have varied diet or can I stick to the same foods daily?


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

You can vary your diet but make sure you go for stable, complex sources of carbs for example oats instead of cereal and mashed sweet potato instead of normal potato or packet mash.

You need more protein so go for lean sources like chicken, tuna, salmon, turkey, pork etc


----------



## atm-12 (Nov 7, 2007)

Here are the photos I said I would post.

Thanks for all the help so far guys I think I am getting the hang of this.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Just get in the gym and train hard. Y would you want to lose fat and then start back at training they go hand in hand. You will burn more fat at the gym than you will sat at home. If you go back to the gym i guarantee that you bodyfat will drop and muscle mass increase if you have a balanced diet. Up your protein lower your carbs.


----------

